

A response to Linus Torvalds on C++: You suffer from the C-hacker syndrome - mad
http://warp.povusers.org/OpenLetters/ResponseToTorvalds.html

======
makecheck
You don't write good code or make compelling arguments by taking extreme
points of view. Everything has flaws (and by the way, so does hardware; those
bugs can mess up "good" code very nicely).

It's your chosen _subset_ of features and available techniques that decides
whether or not you are a good programmer who can be trusted to build something
important in an efficient and maintainable way.

Parts of these rants sound like project managers who can never figure out when
to blame themselves, too. If your code was butchered because someone misused a
programming language then _you_ didn't assign the right programmer to the task
or you didn't set expectations properly (or heck, maybe you just didn't pay
enough). It's never as simple as "this language sucks".

------
zik
Really I think this guy comes off as being just as biased as Torvalds. He
basically states upfront that if you have "The opinion that C is a much better
language than C++" then you're obviously wrong. Then he accuses those people
of prejudice!

